# British gas homecare or equivalent cover



## Paul04

My boiler is due for a service soon and notice Homecare, Homeserve etc offer a free boiler service with one of their plans. They same to have a decent cover for £10 a month with £50 excess per claim. 

Anyone got any experience or any other covers they recommend?

Anyone know if my water cylinder be covered in the boiler service?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Alfieharley1

When I get chance Paul I'll happily reply & update this post*. To be honest though it would be easier for you to text me or give me a call.

I work for British Gas on the homecare side so anything you need I can run though it.

The HC1 (Boiler & Controls) is £10 per month with a £60 excess. 
Im sure this one does not cover you for your hot water cylinder.

Im 100% sure HC2 does. (HC2 Central heating cover, Boiler & Controls, Radiators & Hot water cyclinder)
Some Homecare packages cover you for your Hot Water cylinder. Only part which is not covered is Sludge/Scale if we have told you that a power flush is required.

Im not one to sell something or post if I don't believe in it. Ive heard bag things about home serve and the terrible call out times. 
With BG it is fantastic for the elderly or someone with medical conditions & babies. We always treat these as a emergency and get someone out ASAP. We also are a 24/7 hour operation (call centre & Engineers). I work on the out of hours team so 8pm-7am 4 on 4 off conducting complaints. With all companies you have complaints and I've got to say 90% of them are just pure stupid 

I did have a set of Terms & Conditions in my work bag but stupidly chucked it out as we are updating them to cover more.

Update - Got the T&C document sent to me however a updated version is coming out end of Feb.

Easiest way to see if it is covered 



Poor quality Photobucket so here's the online link for T&C
http://www.britishgas.co.uk/content...ments/HomeCare_Range_Terms_and_Conditions.pdf

Like I said anyone interested or need anything on BG give me a PM and ill try & reply instantly.
P.S Bill please increase my mailbox size lol


----------



## WHIZZER

^ Alfie sounds good I may be in touch soon


----------



## DrEskimo

I had cover with D&G for a while. Got the gold one with the annual service included.

Don't think it has any excess...?


----------



## Bizcam

British gas every time.Manage Online service and faults. Great service. Home serve let me down many times.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Alfieharley1 said:


> When I get chance Paul I'll happily reply & update this post*. To be honest though it would be easier for you to text me or give me a call.
> 
> I work for British Gas on the homecare side so anything you need I can run though it.
> 
> The HC1 (Boiler & Controls) is £10 per month with a £60 excess.
> Im sure this one does not cover you for your hot water cylinder.
> 
> Im 100% sure HC2 does. (HC2 Central heating cover, Boiler & Controls, Radiators & Hot water cyclinder)
> Some Homecare packages cover you for your Hot Water cylinder. Only part which is not covered is Sludge/Scale if we have told you that a power flush is required.
> 
> Im not one to sell something or post if I don't believe in it. Ive heard bag things about home serve and the terrible call out times.
> With BG it is fantastic for the elderly or someone with medical conditions & babies. We always treat these as a emergency and get someone out ASAP. We also are a 24/7 hour operation (call centre & Engineers). I work on the out of hours team so 8pm-7am 4 on 4 off conducting complaints. With all companies you have complaints and I've got to say 90% of them are just pure stupid
> 
> I did have a set of Terms & Conditions in my work bag but stupidly chucked it out as we are updating them to cover more.
> 
> Like I said anyone interested or need anything on BG give me a PM and ill try & reply instantly.
> P.S Bill please increase my mailbox size lol


it is a small world :doublesho i've probably spoke to you at some point then haha... i work for BG on FIT :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

LewisChadwick7 said:


> it is a small world :doublesho i've probably spoke to you at some point then haha... i work for BG on FIT :thumb:


More than likely mate. I worked inday before moving over nights. Where are you based?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Alfieharley1 said:


> More than likely mate. I worked inday before moving over nights. Where are you based?


ah thats a bit rubbish, lucky i got a decent shift tbf 8-4.30 mon-fri! we're based at dearne valley/capita


----------



## Alfieharley1

LewisChadwick7 said:


> ah thats a bit rubbish, lucky i got a decent shift tbf 8-4.30 mon-fri! we're based at dearne valley/capita


I was originally doing 5:50am-1:50pm in day which was brilliant monday-friday but got offered to do a nightshift at +30% wages and increase bonus every 3 months. lets just say it is a ALOT more


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Alfieharley1 said:


> I was originally doing 5:50am-1:50pm in day which was brilliant monday-friday but got offered to do a nightshift at +30% wages and increase bonus every 3 months. lets just say it is a ALOT more


not bad really and i dont blame you! i bet it's quieter too :doublesho you based at hattersley then?


----------



## Alfieharley1

LewisChadwick7 said:


> not bad really and i dont blame you! i bet it's quieter too :doublesho you based at hattersley then?


it is after 12pm - Go gym on my lunch and Netflix lol.

Im based in leicester


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Alfieharley1 said:


> it is after 12pm - Go gym on my lunch and Netflix lol.
> 
> Im based in leicester


:lol: :lol: thats not bad at all


----------



## nbray67

LewisChadwick7 said:


> it is a small world :doublesho i've probably spoke to you at some point then haha... i work for BG on FIT :thumb:


An even smaller world indeed!!

Would this be the FIT Team that supply job screen info/notes to Safety Assurance?


----------



## nbray67

I'll echo what Sam (alfieharley) say's, Homecare has got us out of the dog do 3 times in 3yrs with no hassle at all. Infact, our current Potterton boiler has been virtually rebuilt over the last 24mths by BG and it's not cost us any excess charges, only the mthly Homcare Prremium.

I work for BG so do get a staff discount but it's cover I'd swear by even without the discount.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

nbray67 said:


> An even smaller world indeed!!
> 
> Would this be the FIT Team that supply job screen info/notes to Safety Assurance?


not quite mate, should've put FiT really (Feed in Tariff) so basically solar panels and renewable energy


----------



## percymon

I had my boiler cover with homeserve for the first few years in our new house - only yearly service call , but the first time round the engineer claimed there was very little he could check on my Acos boiler. Second year another engineer came out, did a little bit more (he actually took the cover off !)

Switched to BG after Homeserve rates went silly - very impressed in the 5 years i've used them since . First visit engineer did a lot more checks / cleaning and pointed out there had been a service bulletin to replace some internal parts that Homeserve should have picked up previously !

I think its Homecare 200 i'm on (or thats what it used to be called) - boiler and central heating cover.


----------



## Alfieharley1

percymon said:


> I had my boiler cover with homeserve for the first few years in our new house - only yearly service call , but the first time round the engineer claimed there was very little he could check on my Acos boiler. Second year another engineer came out, did a little bit more (he actually took the cover off !)
> 
> Switched to BG after Homeserve rates went silly - very impressed in the 5 years i've used them since . First visit engineer did a lot more checks / cleaning and pointed out there had been a service bulletin to replace some internal parts that Homeserve should have picked up previously !
> 
> I think its Homecare 200 i'm on (or thats what it used to be called) - boiler and central heating cover.


Yes it is homecare 200 you will be on  which is now called Homecare 2.

In a nut shell we simplified our products as we had in excess of 100 options so brought it down to just 8 + add ons


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I'll echo what Sam (alfieharley) say's, Homecare has got us out of the dog do 3 times in 3yrs with no hassle at all. Infact, our current Potterton boiler has been virtually rebuilt over the last 24mths by BG and it's not cost us any excess charges, only the mthly Homcare Prremium.
> 
> I work for BG so do get a staff discount but it's cover I'd swear by even without the discount.


New you would be along Neil. When the new toy arrives I'll have to pop up


----------



## DLGWRX02

After we bought our home from the council we chose to get BG HC, got everything but the house hold electrics covered, only ever needed the boiler serviced once so far but from what I can remember the engineer who came out was twice as thourough than the previous council supplied engineers, and was very happy to explain exactly what he was doing checking etc. Soon be time for the next service in March I believe.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DLGWRX02 said:


> After we bought our home from the council we chose to get BG HC, got everything but the house hold electrics covered, only ever needed the boiler serviced once so far but from what I can remember the engineer who came out was twice as thourough than the previous council supplied engineers, and was very happy to explain exactly what he was doing checking etc. Soon be time for the next service in March I believe.


Get it booked in mate. depending on your area could be abit of a lead time however Annual service appointments are opening up again.
If you use online book the Annual service on there. 2 hour appointment slot 10-12, 12-2,2-4 or even use the live chat system to get a 8-10 
Saves ringing and getting a 8-1 or 12-6

Or if you CBA to do that drop me a message with what day and time and when I'm back in wednesday night ill book it in for you.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Wo you said they were busy. But I will say how rude the operator was who I just spoke too. It wouldn't let me do it on line just kept coming up with errors, so I phoned and the girl I spoke to said there's nothing available to the end of March. Which is fine my service is due on the 1st so it's with in the limit, anyway the operator said would you like between 10-12 I said yes that's fine as long as it's not a Wednesday, she replied "excuse me! I don't understand what your saying, Do you want between 10-12.?". I said yes that will be fine as long as it's not on a Wednesday. To which I got a what (by the tone of her voice) a typical teenage girl tantrum response, "I just told you it's on a Monday, Monday the 27th!, so would you like between 10-12?!" I said excuse me but you said at the end of March no date or day was mentioned! But yes now I know it's not a Wednesday that's fine. I got ok, booked, goodbye. Hung up..in that order.
I mean we all have a bad day every now and then but this snotty response was completely unjustified.


Shame I pressed 1 to opt out of the customer satisfaction survey.


----------



## Darlofan

I used B Gas for home care in last house and all was fine. Annual service was carried out efficiently. Just looking into getting it for this house as boiler is coming up to warranty end.


----------



## Alfieharley1

DLGWRX02 said:


> Wo you said they were busy. But I will say how rude the operator was who I just spoke too. It wouldn't let me do it on line just kept coming up with errors, so I phoned and the girl I spoke to said there's nothing available to the end of March. Which is fine my service is due on the 1st so it's with in the limit, anyway the operator said would you like between 10-12 I said yes that's fine as long as it's not a Wednesday, she replied "excuse me! I don't understand what your saying, Do you want between 10-12.?". I said yes that will be fine as long as it's not on a Wednesday. To which I got a what (by the tone of her voice) a typical teenage girl tantrum response, "I just told you it's on a Monday, Monday the 27th!, so would you like between 10-12?!" I said excuse me but you said at the end of March no date or day was mentioned! But yes now I know it's not a Wednesday that's fine. I got ok, booked, goodbye. Hung up..in that order.
> I mean we all have a bad day every now and then but this snotty response was completely unjustified.
> 
> Shame I pressed 1 to opt out of the customer satisfaction survey.


Should have got her name & location mate. If not I'm happy to listen and provide feedback. If you opted to do the survey and reported her badly it would have affected her bonus structure which is a shame. Reason I treat everyone with respect and how I would like to be treated. Next time save the aggro and message me


----------



## Paul04

Cheers Alfie :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Paul04 said:


> Cheers Alfie :thumb:


no worries Paul any questions send me a PM mate or post them up here.


----------



## Mikej857

I've got homecare and haven't found anything I dislike, they remind you of the service dates and when ours decided to break down they came out the next day and had it up and running quickly


----------



## Mikej857

I forgot to add we had home serve for a couple of years, first time they did the service they stated "electrical supply dangerous" it's on a boiler that was installed 5 years ago and used an existing supply then the second year service, now I'm not one to belittle anyone but the guy was shall we say a little overweight and the boiler is in a smallish cupboard so he put "boiler inaccessible must be moved unable to complete service no further services to be completed till moved" I called to book the 3rd service and they stood by the last engineers comments refusing to come out if the boiler hadn't been moved so we switched to BG and I asked the engineer re the power supply and access and he couldn't believe the crap


----------



## Juke_Fan

I have used Homecare for years (since 1991 - yikes!) and wouldn't use anything else.

I have had a odd "bad apple" but on the whole the BG staff are well trained and decent peeps. Got me out of a few issues over the years.

Don't rate the Dynorod side as much as the BG engineers but still keep the drains and plumbing just in case.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Juke_Fan said:


> I have used Homecare for years (since 1991 - yikes!) and wouldn't use anything else.
> 
> I have had a odd "bad apple" but on the whole the BG staff are well trained and decent peeps. Got me out of a few issues over the years.
> 
> Don't rate the Dynorod side as much as the BG engineers but still keep the drains and plumbing just in case.


Problem with Dyno they run out of Franchises which means we have only so much control. We do how ever have more scope for emergencies and its great for Out of Hour Emergencies.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Alfieharley1 said:


> When I get chance Paul I'll happily reply & update this post*. To be honest though it would be easier for you to text me or give me a call.
> 
> I work for British Gas on the homecare side so anything you need I can run though it.
> 
> The HC1 (Boiler & Controls) is £10 per month with a £60 excess.
> Im sure this one does not cover you for your hot water cylinder.
> 
> Im 100% sure HC2 does. (HC2 Central heating cover, Boiler & Controls, Radiators & Hot water cyclinder)
> Some Homecare packages cover you for your Hot Water cylinder. Only part which is not covered is Sludge/Scale if we have told you that a power flush is required.
> 
> Im not one to sell something or post if I don't believe in it. Ive heard bag things about home serve and the terrible call out times.
> With BG it is fantastic for the elderly or someone with medical conditions & babies. We always treat these as a emergency and get someone out ASAP. We also are a 24/7 hour operation (call centre & Engineers). I work on the out of hours team so 8pm-7am 4 on 4 off conducting complaints. With all companies you have complaints and I've got to say 90% of them are just pure stupid
> 
> I did have a set of Terms & Conditions in my work bag but stupidly chucked it out as we are updating them to cover more.
> 
> Update - Got the T&C document sent to me however a updated version is coming out end of Feb.
> 
> Easiest way to see if it is covered
> 
> 
> 
> Poor quality Photobucket so here's the online link for T&C
> http://www.britishgas.co.uk/content...ments/HomeCare_Range_Terms_and_Conditions.pdf
> 
> Like I said anyone interested or need anything on BG give me a PM and ill try & reply instantly.
> P.S Bill please increase my mailbox size lol


Have to say we have BG HomeCare and its fantastic....would not be without it


----------



## Bizcam

My boiler is over 15 years old and in the agreement it's sates that it may get harder to get parts for this model,which is far enough. This was a cue for a quote which was a shock, new boiler added a few extras new stat hive etc. Nearly fell off the chair.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bizcam said:


> My boiler is over 15 years old and in the agreement it's sates that it may get harder to get parts for this model,which is far enough. This was a cue for a quote which was a shock, new boiler added a few extras new stat hive etc. Nearly fell off the chair.


We are not cheap for new boilers mate. Cheaper to get a local to do it but if they fall off the earth or don't want to know your buggered. Reason why we charge high & still get customers. If you are in need of a boiler just PM me. I'm sure we get 25% off. At one stage we did 50% over a 2 week period off and I actually gave 2 or 3 ov my 4 codes to guys in DW.


----------



## Bizcam

Alfieharley1 said:


> We are not cheap for new boilers mate. Cheaper to get a local to do it but if they fall off the earth or don't want to know your buggered. Reason why we charge high & still get customers. If you are in need of a boiler just PM me. I'm sure we get 25% off. At one stage we did 50% over a 2 week period off and I actually gave 2 or 3 ov my 4 codes to guys in DW.


Thanks. I would rather BG do the job if and when required. True you do have all the back up, warranty ect.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Alfieharley1 said:


> We are not cheap for new boilers mate. Cheaper to get a local to do it but if they fall off the earth or don't want to know your buggered. Reason why we charge high & still get customers. If you are in need of a boiler just PM me. I'm sure we get 25% off. At one stage we did 50% over a 2 week period off and I actually gave 2 or 3 ov my 4 codes to guys in DW.


I am looking to get a new boiler in September from BG, couldn't tap you up for a code nearer the time could I :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Juke_Fan said:


> I am looking to get a new boiler in September from BG, couldn't tap you up for a code nearer the time could I :thumb:


Yeah more than welcome to mate


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers - you are a gent :thumb:


----------



## slineclean

Hi chap , thanks for giving everyone help.

Due to get keys on new house soon but I'm moving in before the GF . She has boiler cover at her house ( not sure what cover , but know she doesn't pay for any call outs ). I got BG for gas where I have been renting wise but would there be any discount on new house more with GF or myself . 

Know any guys that might install a combi boiler in there own time ?


----------



## slineclean

Hi chap , thanks for giving everyone help.

Due to get keys on new house soon but I'm moving in before the GF . She has boiler cover at her house ( not sure what cover , but know she doesn't pay for any call outs ). I got BG for gas where I have been renting wise but would there be any discount on new house more with GF or myself . 

Do you know any guys that might install a combi boiler in their own time ?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Alfieharley1 said:


> We are not cheap for new boilers mate. Cheaper to get a local to do it but if they fall off the earth or don't want to know your buggered. Reason why we charge high & still get customers. If you are in need of a boiler just PM me. I'm sure we get 25% off. At one stage we did 50% over a 2 week period off and I actually gave 2 or 3 ov my 4 codes to guys in DW.


Just buy a good quality boiler in the first place and then get it covered by BG ....job jobbed.

Your boys rip the ass out of it when they quote....the Gross Margins and Profit must be epic thats all I can say!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

slineclean said:


> Hi chap , thanks for giving everyone help.
> 
> Due to get keys on new house soon but I'm moving in before the GF . She has boiler cover at her house ( not sure what cover , but know she doesn't pay for any call outs ). I got BG for gas where I have been renting wise but would there be any discount on new house more with GF or myself .
> 
> Know any guys that might install a combi boiler in there own time ?


Hey Sline, theres abit of a trick mate to this mate ill PM you.


----------



## Alfieharley1

nick_mcuk said:


> Just buy a good quality boiler in the first place and then get it covered by BG ....job jobbed.
> 
> Your boys rip the ass out of it when they quote....the Gross Margins and Profit must be epic thats all I can say!!


In the T & C's mate there is a clause - Installation faults & Damage caused by someone else making repairs are not covered. Also Carry out a first visit to ensure your boiler is working safely and efficiently. If it is not safe or poorly installed we will not cover it.

so yes you can someone else install it but if it is a dell boy or backstreet sort out garage type your buggered if not done correctly

- Even put some of the script in when selling there.
If there is something I don't know about homeware it is not worth knowing (Not blowing my own trumpet but being a top seller month on month I know what you can and cannot do  )


----------



## Mikej857

I had an issue with my install where they failed to flush the system so the new boiler would keep sledging up the filters, I paid a so called "expert" company £450 to flush the system, stupidly i wasnt at home when it was done and all seemed well for a few weeks and it sludges up the filters again this was put down to the filters needing replacing or something but then it did it again and again and BG then refused to do any further repairs till the system was flushed we paid them £695 and it wasn't till he flushed one of the rads and it was black coming out of it and it didn't change colour on every rad he did so it obviously wasn't flushed properly the first time.

BG did write it into the contract that if the flush was done by an outside company they then still wouldn't come and do any repairs so we really had no choice but to have them do the flush but the engineer was here from 7.30am till gone 8pm and he fitted new valves and all sorts the boiler has pretty much been rebuilt by BG and we noticed the difference straight away with how much more efficient it is and touch wood we've had no issues since.


----------

